

Tell HN: Bulk Add to G+ Hacker News Circle - jqueryin

I know plenty of you have taken advantage of joining the Hacker News Circle on G+. If you aren't familiar, you can check out the following:<p>https://plus.google.com/106419647632534512037/posts<p>I've noticed that there are a ton of people who've added me that are not on the shared circle. Being a G+ noob, I spent an hour or more manually adding each person to a circle from the notifications page. Here's a much quicker solution if you've got a backlog of people to add to your Hacker News circle:<p><pre><code>    * Step one is to add each part (1-3) of the
      original Hacker News shared circle
    * Go to https://plus.google.com/circles
    * Click on the tab "People who've added you"
    * Change "sort by" to "Not yet in circles"
    * Drag around the entirety of people not added
    * Drop into your Hacker News circle
</code></pre>
Note that you max out at adding 1000 people a day. You can span a few days to get everyone added.<p>Oh yeah, you can add me too :)<p>https://plus.google.com/u/0/111080417137844075348
======
jqueryin
_Clickable links mentioned above:_

Hacker News Shared Circle -
<https://plus.google.com/106419647632534512037/posts>

People Who've Added you - <https://plus.google.com/circles/addedyou>

